# soft sculpture taxidermy ???????



## Boomer135 (Nov 8, 2006)

saw that also, never knew it existed till now. Definitely something i'll look into


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

what is soft sculpture taxidermy?


----------

